# homemade table saw



## joez (Jun 14, 2010)

does anybody know which one of these components will work for a homemade table saw?

Can I use the table saw arbor and put it right through a pillow block, will that be secure enough?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

None of the above. A saw arbor has to be mounted on bearings that can take a radial load and also some thrust. Most importantly is to have the bearings preloaded to keep the saw blade from moving axially along the arbor. Unless you have machining skills and the machines, this is not a DIY project.


----------

